
Hugging a Medieval Book - Thevet
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/10/03/hugging-a-medieval-book/
======
rdtsc
Perhaps unrelated but if you enjoy older books, you might like this blog:

[http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/](http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/)

It has beautiful and esotiric prints and images from old books. Look in the
archives. That blog has been actively updated for many years. There is some
really cool stuff in the history.

I keep it in my bookmarks and just look at it every month or so. Some things
are bizare and strange, some are mundane like "patterns of wallpaper for your
1800's mansion" and so on.

------
seandougall
> I could go on and explain how other, seemingly unrelated, objects have been
> used in bookish terminology (the “diaper pattern” is my favourite)

Diaper comes from the Greek words meaning "diamond" or "diagonal" and "white".
Diapering is a term used in architecture as well; it's not meant to be a
comparison to a nappy.

------
sillysaurus3
Which medieval books are worth reading in modern times?

~~~
jschem
Sadly I haven't had time to read much Middle Age literature but I want to get
around to the following. Sainte-Augustine's Confessions Dante's Divine Comedy
Petrarch's My Secret Book

I remember Sainte-Augustine by his quote "Grant me chastity and continence,
but not yet" and it would be interesting to see how a hedonistic turned into
one of the most famous and revered characters of the Church. Dante's Divine
Comedy tells about the scholastic tradition and how the leading thinkers were
introducing pagan thought into their discourses. Petrarch book shows the start
of the Renaissance and how current human thought can add to secular knowledge.

~~~
winestock
One of my Latin teachers told us that "the Church would give her right arm"
for a copy of the book (the title escapes me) that convinced St. Augustine to
stop being a skeptic and become a Christian. That book is lost.

------
tkinom
Looks like something from The Restrictive Sections of Hogwarts School Library.

I hope it doesn't scream when I open it? :-)

